# Frohe Weihnachten 2013 Ladys!



## Principiante (23. Dezember 2013)

So, ich fang dann mal an...

Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien ganz schöne Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr!!!


















Liebe Grüße aus Berlin, Weihnachtsmarkt Kudamm,

Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (23. Dezember 2013)

Das wünsche ich Euch allen auch! Feiert im Kreis der Menschen, die ihr um Euch haben wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## wildbiker (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest @all


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2013)

An alle


----------



## mystik-1 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hoffe Ihr habt Weihnachten gesund und munter und stressfrei überstanden!


----------



## blutlache (1. Januar 2014)

Du etwa nicht?


----------

